# Trifexis safe for dogs?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My vet ended up giving us Trifexis. Heartworm and fleas in one. Im guessing part of the reason is it costs more than others.

I can't seem to find how the product works at killing these things - is it poisoning your dog? It's so new that I'm worried about a recall/side effect notice.

Is flea control and heartworm recommended year round?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/100338-trifexis-new-pill.html


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Trifexis costs more than a heartworm "pill" or a topical flea med individually, but it doesn't cost more than the combination. I am using it on my own dogs and am very happy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Trifexis came highly recommended by Hank's vet. He starts on it next month. Right now we're using separate preventative meds. I don't usually do flea preventative Nov. - April so I'll probably go back to the heartworm only in the fall.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

My vet recommends that for my dog. He's doing good on trifexis. I may consider stopping the flea control once winter comes and switch to a heartworm preventative only.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luccagr said:


> My vet recommends that for my dog. He's doing good on trifexis. I may consider stopping the flea control once winter comes and switch to a heartworm preventative only.


I'm going to try it, I've got a couple of HW tabs to use up before I can do it.

I live on the Southeast Coast, treat for fleas year round, maybe go off in Jan. if it gets cold enough here.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

oh and this is why i'm afraid to give comfortiS

Comfortis Reviews - Viewpoints[]=28+4294331966


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

puppydogs said:


> oh and this is why i'm afraid to give comfortiS
> 
> Comfortis Reviews - Viewpoints[]=28+4294331966


You can find "reviews" like that for every product out there. If water came with a warning label, it would include death as a possible side effect. You have to take these things with a grain of salt and decide which product you feel comfortable using. For me, I'm totally comfortable using the Trifexis on my own dogs and recommending it to clients.


----------

